# Tip for your return: Pack the tools!



## JLMarx (Mar 3, 2007)

When you collect your tools from the trunk of you new baby, please put in them in your CHECKED baggage. The screeners at the security checkpoint at the Munich Airport confiscated everything but the tow hook (which oddly is by far the largest and heaviest item :dunno: ). Hopefully you all can avoid the same fate!

That is all


----------



## joe321mrk (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for the tip. I was actually thinking I of shipping them back because I wasn't sure if I could bring them.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

JLMarx said:


> When you collect your tools from the trunk of you new baby, please put in them in your CHECKED baggage. The screeners at the security checkpoint at the Munich Airport confiscated everything but the tow hook (which oddly is by far the largest and heaviest item :dunno: ). Hopefully you all can avoid the same fate!
> 
> That is all


How about the spare tire? Do we check that or is it a carry-on?


----------



## rich8566 (Dec 3, 2006)

ProRail said:


> How about the spare tire? Do we check that or is it a carry-on?


HAHA. Very funny since yor have runflats!


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

JLMarx said:


> When you collect your tools from the trunk of you new baby, please put in them in your CHECKED baggage. The screeners at the security checkpoint at the Munich Airport confiscated everything but the tow hook (which oddly is by far the largest and heaviest item :dunno: ). Hopefully you all can avoid the same fate!
> 
> That is all


Thanks for sharing, but you should post in this threaad: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=216054


----------



## 325xi_dc (Nov 24, 2002)

The tools are insured. You only have to remove the first-aid kit and warning triangle from the trunk.


----------



## bmrfam (Oct 15, 2006)

Yep, just took redelivery today and my tools and plates were in the trunk.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

NO need to bring tools with you - only first aid kit and triangle. I remove BMW west, flash light, Beewang DVD, manual, valet key


----------



## 325xi_dc (Nov 24, 2002)

bmrfam said:


> Yep, just took redelivery today and my tools and plates were in the trunk.


Re-delivery today? I am so jealous.


----------



## 325xi_dc (Nov 24, 2002)

skier said:


> Thanks for sharing, but you should post in this threaad: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=216054


Still think I take the cake on that thread.


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Sorry they took your tools.
I wasn't going to take mine but Peter insisted so I did but I put mine in the checked in baggage.


----------



## JLMarx (Mar 3, 2007)

Oh, I didn't realize they were insured! Great, thanks for the info!


----------



## jschulman (Oct 14, 2006)

325xi_dc said:


> The tools are insured. You only have to remove the first-aid kit and warning triangle from the trunk.


It isn't insurance issues with the first aid kit and warning triangle, but US DOT regulations. Neither item is approved by the DOT so BMW can't legally import them on the vehicle.


----------



## jacksonhunter31 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Common Sense*

Why did you take the tools? They are standard equipment with the car and will arrive safely with it.

And with the renewed emphasis on security (however dubious the real value of those security measures), there was not a chance in hell those tools were coming home in your carry on...


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

ProRail said:


> How about the spare tire? Do we check that or is it a carry-on?


+ 1 I had a spare, (donut), with RFT's.
cheers
vern


----------



## sdsanta (Apr 13, 2007)

Since the tools are standard on US cars, I would imagine that if they were missing your dealer would have to replace them.


----------



## hammick (May 26, 2007)

I did the same thing and thought I was in for a full cavity search by Jack Bauer. The supervisor didn't even quesiton why I had a car tool kit with a screwdriver in my backpack. They let us put it in a small bag my wife had and gate check it. Had I been Muslim I would probably be in Guitanmo by now.


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

Just curious, anyone who took their tools with them find another set in the car upon redelivery? I know I didn't and wondered why VPC hadn't . This suggests to me that if your tool are left in the vehicle and don't make it home you are out of luck. Obviously one could go through the hastle and delay of filing an insurance claim but unless your dealer is willing to do it for you the average claim process eats up at least a day of work.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Northcar said:


> Just curious, anyone who took their tools with them find another set in the car upon redelivery? I know I didn't and wondered why VPC hadn't . This suggests to me that if your tool are left in the vehicle and don't make it home you are out of luck. Obviously one could go through the hastle and delay of filing an insurance claim but unless your dealer is willing to do it for you the average claim process eats up at least a day of work.


The dealer has to file the claim anyway. You should really have no involvement in the Allianz claims process. If it's below $5000, it's covered without any approval necessary.


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

JSpira said:


> The dealer has to file the claim anyway. You should really have no involvement in the Allianz claims process. If it's below $5000, it's covered without any approval necessary.


That is reassuring to know. In rereading my post I see it was a bit confusing. I had taken my tools with me in my checked in luggage (no problems getting back) but half expected another set to be in place from VPC in the same way they replace or add floormats on some models. Recently I have had to deal with a chipped window on a rental car and the paperwork and hastle involved with that over what ended up as a $200 reimbursement from my credit card company took at least six hours of my time between filling in forms and getting information for the rental car company's agency and my credit card company. The irony is it appears the rock chip either occurred when the car was parked on the rental car company's airport location after I had turned it in or was from a prior chip that expanded since the first I knew anything about it was over a week later when their representative contacted me claiming they only discovered it after my rental. Last I heard was the rental car company still wanted an extra $100 for "loss of use" and a $50 administrative fee that my credit card company has challenged. The chip was apparently out of the field of vision which means if it was my car, my insurance company would have required me to have Novus squirt some glue into it for $25 rather than replace the whole windshield. Since it takes less than an hour to replace a windshield and they rent the car for less than $50 a day, I'm not sure where they come up with their claims loss of use amount.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

rich8566 said:


> HAHA. Very funny since yor have runflats!


Don't forget the flashlight, the cigarette lighters, the jack and the gas cap. :rofl:


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

I don't get this...  Who is the Schmcuck who started to take everything with you??!!

For the record: Floor Mats, tools (I suppose jack and gas cap) flashlight, cigarette lighter ashtrey.... Leave them in your car!!

The only thing you need to take is your Triangle and First Aid kit. Nuthing else!!


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

beewang said:


> The only thing you need to take is your Triangle and First Aid kit. Nuthing else!!


Front license plate? Swiss motorway vignette? beewang NAV DVD?


----------



## bimmer12safrad (Feb 13, 2006)

JLMarx said:


> *When you collect your tools from the trunk of you new baby*, please put in them in your CHECKED baggage. The screeners at the security checkpoint at the Munich Airport confiscated everything but the tow hook (which oddly is by far the largest and heaviest item :dunno: ). Hopefully you all can avoid the same fate!
> 
> That is all


I am a bit teary eyed but not sure if I am laughing or crying. What items made it on your carry on; floor mats, maybe?


----------



## AustinLonghorn (Jul 26, 2007)

beewang said:


> I don't get this...  Who is the Schmcuck who started to take everything with you??!!
> 
> For the record: Floor Mats, tools (I suppose jack and gas cap) flashlight, cigarette lighter ashtrey.... Leave them in your car!!
> 
> The only thing you need to take is your Triangle and First Aid kit. Nuthing else!!


No really... who discovered the triangle / first aid kit "legend"?


----------



## X3 Skier (Aug 21, 2005)

As most US x3's seemed be Automatic and I wanted to make sure mine came with the manual after the VPC, I removed the 6 Speed transmission and put it my carry on. 

Cheers


----------



## bimmer12safrad (Feb 13, 2006)

*Tip for your return: Pack the tools*



X3 Skier said:


> As most US x3's seemed be Automatic and I wanted to make sure mine came with the manual after the VPC, I removed the 6 Speed transmission and put it my carry on.
> 
> Cheers


So then, you lugged your own set of tools with you (carry on of course) to do the tranny removal so you did not have to remove the BMW tool kit and have a hassle with airport security. Smart thinking. Thanks for the laugh. I usually get a few near the weekend but what the heck- Monday is fine.


----------



## bimmer12safrad (Feb 13, 2006)

*Tip for your return: Pack the tools*

[
The only thing you need to take is your Triangle and First Aid kit. Nuthing else!![/QUOTE]

Just to salvage this thread. 
Some may infer that removing the triangle and first aid kit is to counter thieves removing items from the vehicle.

For Newbies and the mislead: The triangle and first aid kit are required in Europe and are standard equipment. The vehicle becomes USA equipped when it gets here and thus triangle and first aid kits are removed. A good reason was given for this practice but my vote would be to leave them in those out of the way places where they are hidden.


----------



## AustinLonghorn (Jul 26, 2007)

bimmer12safrad said:


> For Newbies and the mislead: The triangle and first aid kit are required in Europe and are standard equipment. The vehicle becomes USA equipped when it gets here and thus triangle and first aid kits are removed. A good reason was given for this practice but my vote would be to leave them in those out of the way places where they are hidden.


Seems odd that US DOT would mandate removal of the triangle and first aid kit (aren't warning triangles _required_ for trucks / commercial vehicles in some states?).

Does the shipping company remove the items in Germany, or is there some secret, ever-growing stockpile of "Euro spec" BMW warning triangles and first aid kits in New Jersey?


----------



## bimmer12safrad (Feb 13, 2006)

*Tip for your return: Pack the tools*



AustinLonghorn said:


> Seems odd that US DOT would mandate removal of the triangle and first aid kit (aren't warning triangles _required_ for trucks / commercial vehicles in some states?).
> 
> Does the shipping company remove the items in Germany, or is there some secret, ever-growing stockpile of "Euro spec" BMW warning triangles and first aid kits in New Jersey?


The reason for removal was covered here some time ago. Perhaps someone who knows might respond. Whatever the harm may be, there is more good than evil in letting that stuff stay where they are.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

AustinLonghorn said:


> r is there some secret, ever-growing stockpile of "Euro spec" BMW warning triangles and first aid kits in New Jersey?


 Like the pile of mailing tubes they discovered in Lost?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

bimmer12safrad said:


> The reason for removal was covered here some time ago. Perhaps someone who knows might respond. Whatever the harm may be, there is more good than evil in letting that stuff stay where they are.


Triangle is not dot approved and first aid kit contains mercurochrome, which is illegal in the U.S.


----------



## psychrunner (Dec 26, 2004)

*steering wheel etc.*

Just to be certain, I took my steering wheel, stereo, and nah, just kidding. I couldn't resist. BTW, why take anything at all? When the car is shipped sans ED are these things not in the car to begin with?
Thanks


----------



## eddiethekub (Apr 17, 2005)

I picked up my 535xi in August. When I dropped it off, I tool the triangle & First aid kit as others have mentioned. Upon re-delivery, I found a new first aid kit in the trunk - "US-spec'ed" since the labeling is English. Didn't get a second triangle though.


----------



## E90 Enthusiast (Jun 9, 2005)

beewang said:


> I don't get this...  Who is the Schmcuck who started to take everything with you??!!


The 'take everything' rumour has been circulating for several years. Same exact thing happened to me that happened to OP.


----------



## mjc44 (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm picking up ED Friday. If I don't take the floor mats, where will they be located for my U.S. delivery? I understand the floor mats are different than the regular U.S. mats. Will the ED floor mats be under the U.S. mats, in the trunk or somewhere else?

Is there space to hide the ED floor mats under the rear trunk cover?

TIA


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

mjc44 said:


> I'm picking up ED Friday. If I don't take the floor mats, where will they be located for my U.S. delivery? I understand the floor mats are different than the regular U.S. mats. Will the ED floor mats be under the U.S. mats, in the trunk or somewhere else?
> 
> Is there space to hide the ED floor mats under the rear trunk cover?
> 
> TIA


what makes you think you get another set of mats and why would you hide them? :dunno:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

mjc44 said:


> If I don't take the floor mats,


You must be kidding, you were thinking about taking them? :dunno:


----------



## CarSwami (Oct 2, 2005)

mjc44 said:


> I'm picking up ED Friday. If I don't take the floor mats, where will they be located for my U.S. delivery? I understand the floor mats are different than the regular U.S. mats. Will the ED floor mats be under the U.S. mats, in the trunk or somewhere else?
> 
> Is there space to hide the ED floor mats under the rear trunk cover?
> 
> TIA


I left the floor mats in my 335 convertible and they were in the car 7 weeks later at the time of redelivery. I do not see any need to remove floor mats from the car or hide them somewhere else!

CarSwami


----------



## mjc44 (Mar 5, 2007)

CarSwami said:


> I left the floor mats in my 335 convertible and they were in the car 7 weeks later at the time of redelivery. I do not see any need to remove floor mats from the car or hide them somewhere else!
> 
> CarSwami


Thanks for your answer.


----------



## mjc44 (Mar 5, 2007)

JSpira said:


> what makes you think you get another set of mats and why would you hide them? :dunno:


From several entries on this forum. For example:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=231541&highlight=floor+mats+rubber+carpet

And in particular, this quote from the above entry: My X3 ED in Oct 05 had black mats. Bernhard was horrified since they were supposed to be Beige to match the leather seats and carpet. I took them out at Harms and brought them home in checked luggage. The mats were replaced with the "proper' color on redelivery so now I have two sets.


----------



## mjc44 (Mar 5, 2007)

JSpira said:


> You must be kidding, you were thinking about taking them? :dunno:


Some of us less experienced EDers consider many issues for our trip; including taking the floor mats as evidenced by the numerous related threads on this site. Funny, I tell my clients that there are no stupid questions. Evidently that's not the case here.

If information is power, then I don't think it unreasonable to inquire before making better informed decisions. For example, I also purchased some SCC Z6 chains/cables to take with me in case of snow/ice, in part due to your warnings. It looks like I won't need the chains, but I slept much better the last week knowing I had them.

I have gathered much information from this site and have applied such gained knowledge while negotiating $7xx over invoice and carrying my CA through his first ED. Thanks Bimmerfest for all your help. Three days till pickup!


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

mjc44 said:


> Some of us less experienced EDers consider many issues for our trip; including taking the floor mats as evidenced by the numerous related threads on this site. Funny, I tell my clients that there are no stupid questions. Evidently that's not the case here.
> 
> If information is power, then I don't think it unreasonable to inquire before making better informed decisions. For example, I also purchased some SCC Z6 chains/cables to take with me in case of snow/ice, in part due to your warnings. It looks like I won't need the chains, but I slept much better the last week knowing I had them.
> 
> I have gathered much information from this site and have applied such gained knowledge while negotiating $7xx over invoice and carrying my CA through his first ED. Thanks Bimmerfest for all your help. Three days till pickup!


MJC

Please pardon my facetiousness. I guess after reading this thread where people were suggesting taking the transmission I got carried away.

Glad the warnings were helpful and have a great trip!


----------



## mjc44 (Mar 5, 2007)

JSpira said:


> MJC
> 
> Please pardon my facetiousness. I guess after reading this thread where people were suggesting taking the transmission I got carried away.
> 
> Glad the warnings were helpful and have a great trip!


No sweat. Next time I'll ask about the seatbelt provider arms.


----------



## X3 Skier (Aug 21, 2005)

JSpira said:


> I guess after reading this thread where people were suggesting taking the transmission I got carried away.


I forgot to mention that after removing the 6 Speed transmission, I noted that a) it contained more than three oz of liquid and b) it would not fit in a one quart clear plastic bag, so I drained the transmission fluid before placing it in my carry on bag. It only slightly distended the overhead when we hit an air pocket over the Atlantic. :angel:

I was not detained at US Customs as I had labeled the Transmission a Warp Drive and Flashed my Star Wars Jedi Warrior ID badge, explaining the Millennium Falcon was down for reapairs and needed the Warp Drive IMMEDIATELY.:thumbup:

Cheers


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

X3 Skier said:


> I was not detained at US Customs as I had labeled the Transmission a Warp Drive and Flashed my Star Wars Jedi Warrior ID badge, explaining the Millennium Falcon was down for repairs and needed the Warp Drive IMMEDIATELY.:thumbup:


They probably hear that all the time


----------



## 335i Driver (Nov 29, 2006)

JSpira said:


> Triangle is not dot approved and first aid kit contains mercurochrome, which is illegal in the U.S.


Mine had no mercurochrome, nothing but dry bandages and gauze pads. Initially I was going to take my twin turbos with me I love them so much, but I just couldn't fit them in my carry on's. Fortunately, they made it back in tact on the car.


----------



## X3 Skier (Aug 21, 2005)

For those of you who really miss your Warning Triangle, BMW has an "Official" accessory illuminated version for only $55 or so.

http://accessories.bmwusa.com/ItemV...d=131&productCategoryId=&menuId=4&subItemId=1

Cheers


----------



## bimmer12safrad (Feb 13, 2006)

335i Driver said:


> Mine had no mercurochrome, nothing but dry bandages and gauze pads. *Initially I was going to take my twin turbos with me I love them so much, but I just couldn't fit them in my carry on's. Fortunately, they made it back in tact on the car.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I feel we are approaching a time when we can answer this question "So how did you get the car back to the States?" with "In my carry-on"
> Cheers. Happy and safe Thanksgiving all. Be careful out there.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

JSpira said:


> . I guess after reading this thread where people were suggesting taking the transmission I got carried away.


Our X3 arrived with the manual transmission, tools and floor mats intact.

The Performance Center even cleaned the mats for us. They put the rear plate in the luggage compartment. I know, I should have taken photos. BTW our rear plate has the double sided tape, but they didn't remove the backing. Instead it was screwed down...

First aid kit and warning triangle were in my checked luggage. Somehow that made it to Atlanta too.


----------



## macd1995 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Warning Triangle*

:dunno:
Can someone tell me where they found the warning triangle in their vehicle?

Thanks!
Dale


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

macd1995 said:


> :dunno:
> Can someone tell me where they found the warning triangle in their vehicle?
> 
> Thanks!
> Dale


It's in the lid of the toolkit that is built into the trunklid.


----------

